# avant achat, un ipod : en quoi est-ce utile?



## joeldu18cher (2 Août 2010)

applestore, propose d'acheter un imac ( que je veux) avec un ipodtouch ...( avec remboursement partiel de ce dernier) mais je ne sais si l'ipod touch est intéressant ou non... 
je n'ai pas d'iphone mais pouvoir gouter aux appli de cette façon me semble attractif et utile pour pouvoir suivre les evolutions en tous genres ...
ai-je raison?
merci beaucoup pour vos opinions...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Août 2010)

Haha les offre de rentrée .

Perso j'ai longuement hésité aussi, mais bon moi je voulais un balladeur MP3 pas un truc qui bouffe de la batteries x). Si tu veux écouter de la musique prend un vrai ipod (nano <3) sinon prend l'itouch, mais bon faut pas oublier qu'il fonctionne qu'en wifi donc ça perd un peu de l'interêt quand tu te ballade.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Août 2010)

la musique et le coté baladeur je m'en moque .. tester et profiter des applis ça peut etre interessant ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Août 2010)

Comme je te le répète, moi sur mon smartphone android les applis que j'utilisent essentiellement c'est tout ce qui est localisation gps/recherche de resto etc, hors avec ton ipod touch, tu va juste profiter des jeux enfait.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Août 2010)

et les applis de l'applestore tant vantées sur l'iphone ...? on n'y a pas accès via l'ipod ?
sont -elles intéressantes ?


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> hors avec ton iPod touch, tu vas juste profiter des jeux enfait.



Je te trouve bien pessimiste.

Avec mon iPod touch, je peux utiliser plein de logiciels, que ce soit des bases de données, des lecteurs de texte, des lecteurs de BD, des logiciels de dessin, etc. Il y a plein de choses à utiliser avec un tel appareil.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Août 2010)

Bah ouai si t'a un usage spécifique ok, mais là l'auteur du sujet ne semble pas en avoir besoin réellement. J'ai 4 proches qu'ont pris l'ipod touch, moi j'ai pris le nano. Résultat > Leur touch sont au fond d'un tirroir, par contre mon nano toujours dans ma poche...Je me base sur l'expérience que j'ai vu et vécu...


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Août 2010)

j'ai deja quelques applis sur mon tel sony w995, mais bien sur ce n'est rien face aux applis du iphone... je pense ... et je me demandais si pour des applis ou une connection d'appoint wifi , l'ipod pouvait permettre une complémentarité utile et différente avec un imac ( donc ordi fixe) et une imprimante par exemple ..
par exemple, me connecter sur le net via le wifi mais dans une autre piece de ma maison.. genre petit ecran de surf auxiliaire ...?


----------



## smarchat (3 Août 2010)

Va z y, il ne te coute rien.  Tu peux joue et ecouter ta musique sans problemes, tres agreable pour lire au lit... Mais tu t'enferme ds le monde Apple, dificile d'en sortir..


----------



## tantoillane (3 Août 2010)

Salut,

Étudiant dans le supérieur, j'ai un emploi du temps qui change chaque semaine, et j'ai rapidement abandonné le bon vieux papier tout gribouillé (chaque fois qu'il y a un changement d'heure, etc) pour le calendrier de l'iPod. Je m'en sert aussi comme agenda pour noter les choses à faire, les choses à penser (avec alarme si nécessaire), comme réveil le matin, pour la musique et naturellement pour jouer dans le bus. Enfin l'appli notes me sert tous les temps : pour noter mes dépenses, la liste de courses, etc, etc
J'allais oublier le dictionnaire fr-anglais
Il est vrai que dans l'ensemble j'ai beaucoup d'appli installées qui ont servi deux ou trois, qui amusent les amis quand ils ont l'iPod entre les mains mais qui ne servent à rien, cependant, je pense que je serai perdu sans ce deuxième cerveau qui pense à tout et au bon moment


----------

